

Delivering High Scroll Performance - ot
https://code.facebook.com/posts/456535491190613?__tn__=H

======
jimmyrustle
What tool do you use for data visualization?

~~~
natanshv
We use Scuba. [https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-engineering/under-
th...](https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-engineering/under-the-hood-
data-diving-with-scuba/10150599692628920)

